# With cleaners like CLP, do i need oil?



## pwd (Sep 10, 2008)

They clean and lubricate, so do i need another product for oiling. It seems like everyone use one product for cleaning and a separate product for oil.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If your firearms are lubricated enough w/CLP, then you don't need more lubricant.

If you get failures due to lack of lubrication, then you will probably need a supplemental oil. Since you did not mention if you are having any problems, it would be difficult to answer your question.

PhilR.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The product that I use to clean my firearms (G96) is like CLP. It's supposed to be a cleaner, lubricant and protectant as well, but I still wipe off the G96 and use a supplemental lube. Hope that helps.

-Jeff-


----------



## pwd (Sep 10, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> If your firearms are lubricated enough w/CLP, then you don't need more lubricant.
> 
> If you get failures due to lack of lubrication, then you will probably need a supplemental oil. Since you did not mention if you are having any problems, it would be difficult to answer your question.
> 
> PhilR.


I meant in genreral Should you use two seperate products.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I use Weaponshield CLP and that's enough really. The only thing I do differently is actually clean with gun scrubber and spray the loose gunk out. Then use Weaponshield on anything that needs to be buffed/rubbed off. Then I apply Weaponshield to the lubrication points and barrel. Then I wipe excess stuff off the rails after I rack the slide a few times to work it in.

This is what I do with every gun I own.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

> If your firearms are lubricated enough w/CLP, then you don't need more lubricant.


I agree.


----------



## Roadrash (Aug 16, 2008)

Breakfree CLP is as good as any other oil on the market,you might need different solvents though,for the tough stuff in the barrel.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I use just a little bit of Tuff-Glide on the rails, but otherwise, let the CLP do its thing.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

If you use only one product, be sure to thoroughly clean the firearm, dry it completely, and then lube it in a separate step with that product. I prefer two use separate, speciality products. I do not want anything that has a built-in lube remaining on the metal with possible powder, dirt, lead, etc.

I use a product that cleans the firearm right down to the metal. Right now that is Hoppes Elite. It works very well. Once I have a clean, dry firearm, I lube it. 

I generally have used a little oil as a lubricant, but I have been trying out a product called EEZOX. It goes on wet but protects and lubes dry. It seems to work just fine in lubing semi-auto slides. It is excellent for protecting firearms that are in frequent use, seldom used, or in storage. I think there are now several other similar products available. 

So my own recommendation is two, speciality products, each doing what it does best.


----------

